# Dropper Post Cable Routing



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm experimenting with my first frame with a dropper post with internal routing for myself. Does anybody have a clever idea for the cable inlet on the DT that won't be an easy path for water to travel along the housing into the frame?

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Di2 grommets?


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Too small. You have to enlarge the hole just to fit 3x1mm dyno wiring.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have any recommendations for off the shelf... but if you need some custom shaped rubber stuff, I know how to do that way better than building bikes so far. Lemme know if you (probably don't) need some heavy-handed solution.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Depends on what dropper post you plan on running . 
Thomson has a cable actuated dropper so the frame opening can be pretty small for 4-5mm housing to fit through .
Rock shok Reverb has a hydraulic fitting at the end so you need a 7.5mm opening in the frame just to fit the grommet through .

I just re-inforce the hold with a 1mm thick cap then drill both he cap and seat tube at the same time to the desired OD needed for whatever dropper you plan on using .


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Gonna give these a try.


----------



## tyler_mtb (Nov 5, 2014)

Those look to be nice and tidy Clockwork. I may have to find those. My plan was to use some of the stock grommets from Transition, but they are a bit larger.

https://www.transitionbikes.com/201...6C-A246-A7C367CC36CBAD61&C=3970&P=4234&o=3899


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/27664783341

We'll see how well this works.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Cinelli thing seems to work but time will tell.









More pics of the whole bike here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/albums/72157668963108890


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Semi thread-jack alert...

Now that my Nimble 9 is out for warranty I'd like to make it compatable for my 9point8 dropper, just a couple of questions before I do so. 

- Once the hole is made, how should it be treated now that corrosion protection is compromised? 

- Any ideas (other than what's already been mentioned) where I can pick up some rubber grommets? 

- I dont imagine that this hole will create any potential structural problems - any reason I should think otherwise? ( I won't be drilling at a junction, in a tube bend or the like. Just a few inches up from where the st and dt meet)


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Assuming a Nimble 9 has water bottle bosses, I'm not sure what corrosion protection you're talking about. It's not like the frame was completely sealed from the get-go. It probably has vent holes on the stays. This generally just isn't a big deal unless maybe if you live right by the ocean.

I'm not sure where to source grommets. As mentioned above, depending on what you're drilling for, you can might the hole pretty tight making a grommet somewhat redundant. I've thought about adding silicone sealant around it, but have never bothered in practice.

I'm not going to touch the structural issue.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Feldybikes said:


> I'm not sure what corrosion protection you're talking about.
> 
> I'm not going to touch the structural issue.


The frame has protective finishes on both the inner and outer surfaces. Once a hole is drilled it'll expose unprotected steel that's between to finished ones.

Your not going to touch "structural issues", what does that mean? You either know or you don't know. If you think the hole will create a safety issue you should put up. Don't sit on your hands.


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

First, the only protective finish on the inside would be something like Boesheild or Framesaver sprayed in thru vent holes. You could easily spray the new hole for the same effect.
Second, no one here wants to speak for a manufacturer regarding drilling a hole into a frame. My opinion: it is not a safety issue, but a crack will begin at the hole someday without some sort of reinforcement around it.


----------



## dseybert (Apr 5, 2008)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Gonna give these a try.


Could you tell me where you got these?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

cinelli stem guide | eBay


----------

